# Happy or Not?



## Soccer43 (May 4, 2018)

It is coming up to the end of the 1st year of the DA and am curious to get a grade from everyone.  

Have you been happy with your experience this year?  
Will your DD stay in the DA?  
If you didn't play in DA are you moving/or hoping to move to a DA team?
Any disappointments or surprises?


----------



## Simisoccerfan (May 4, 2018)

Happy, staying.  Level of play far exceeds anything else I have seen.  Surprised by the amount of coaches at Showcases watching us.  It’s crazy.  Also we have been getting a few D1 coaches at most league games.  Very happy with dd’s playing time.  Dd loves playing with girls as committed and focused as she is.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (May 5, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Happy, staying.  Level of play far exceeds anything else I have seen.  Surprised by the amount of coaches at Showcases watching us.  It’s crazy.  Also we have been getting a few D1 coaches at most league games.  Very happy with dd’s playing time.  Dd loves playing with girls as committed and focused as she is.


Ditto.


----------



## SoccerFan (May 5, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> It is coming up to the end of the 1st year of the DA and am curious to get a grade from everyone.
> 
> Have you been happy with your experience this year?
> Will your DD stay in the DA?
> ...


Happy, staying & no dissapointments at all. Quality training & competition, 100% commitment from everyone, good soccer overall.


----------



## Soccer43 (May 5, 2018)

Also, I should have asked what year your DD and if you had been in ECNL before this year.  Everything I hear about DA was the same that parents would say about the ECNL.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (May 5, 2018)

01, no ecnl but we had played against several ecnl teams in the past


----------



## Soccerfan2 (May 5, 2018)

Happy and staying. My kid played as a U14 DP this past year and she will play DA in the coming year. Games were good quality (same or better than playing local ECNL teams). The unexpected positive was that our US Soccer TA is OUTSTANDING - knows the kids by name, is present at games and practices, shares info about academy, gives feedback to coaches and kids and really teaches at NTC’s.


----------



## Soccer (May 5, 2018)

Good Post Soccer43:

I could be wrong but your opinions will vary based on the following:

Parents of Players who played ECNL in the past.  (I think they will lean to ECNL being better for reasons I indicate below, maybe not)
Parents of Players who were not in an ECNL club in the past.  (They will be pro DA, cause there club didn't have ECNL)
Younger 04 Parents who did not participate in ECNL. (Just do not know, because they had no experience with ECNL)

So maybe people can post their experience with their response.

Having done both in our case.  

I will move past the substitution rules (Dead horse), 4 days a week practice (Cause let's be honest, most ECNL clubs had this last year (2 nights of practice, one night of fitness or futsal, most did a 4th night of private training) and of course the High School factor (not going there as this has pros and cons, another dead horse)

The things ECNL still had on DA:
1. Marketing Machine - Pro Women, pro girls, music at the events, #amazingyoungwomen.  DA more sterile.  But recently I hav noticed a push from DA.  Long way to go. 
2. Events had more team centric warm up stations - The Zone, selfie stuff, event locations were just better.  Music was playing, just a more warm inviting environment.  
3. Games were better organized for College Coaches - Ages were clustered near each other so coaches could catch parts of each game.   DA events were spread out.  North Carolina was better.
4. Merchandise selection was better at ECNL events, but not a big issue as it is all overpriced.  
5. Schedule = ECNL was better.  Olders in the Southwest conference went first in the Spring, due to Prom.   30 minutes on the field for warm up in DA is nice.  

No Difference:
1. Competition Level - Maybe a few more bottom dwelling teams, but honestly no difference. 
2. Fields - Same
3. Gatorade vs Powerade = Same
4. Refs = Same
5. Trainer = Same (last year all of our games had trainers, not the case at U14 for ECNL)
6. Easy Ups = Same

Which league is better for recruiting?  They are the same.  Except having two hurts things.  But  Coaches will find your player in either league, key is to reach out and let them know she is interested in their school.

So once you get past the substitution rules, High School (If Important to you) there really is not much the DA cannot implement going forward.  US Soccer is softening,  I think they see they need to on the girls side.  

Just my opinion.


----------



## Soccer43 (May 5, 2018)

Great post - yeah, what he said


----------



## soccer661 (May 5, 2018)

Completely agree with SOCCER post above as well...

We have a HS senior-- did ECNL since she was like 8th grade and this last year our club went DA only (lost ENCL)...I was a little worried -- she/we LOVED ECNL for the reasons you mentioned & had a great experience...however I thought DA was also quite good this year, happy with it, no negatives for us at all-- same great quality as ECNL the last years (with exception of the 1-2 things SOCCER mentioned)

She played HS soccer with ECNL the 3 years but did not play this last year as a senior in DA due to the rule...initially it was a bummer BUT most of her good friends were DA as well and not playing HS either (her HS team was made up of quite a few DA girls, so it was a completely different varsity team from last year to this year)- so it kinda worked out-- she didn't miss it as much as I thought she might (I probably missed it more than she did!) And she had a little more downtime for that 1 month in Dec/Jan with DA-- was able to focus on midterms/academics and not getting that soccer burnout/injuries with the "no break" that she had between HS and ECNL.

I just wish ECNL and DA could have worked together and formed ONE league instead of these two separate ones...ah well...we have one kid heading out to college, almost done!  BUT we have one more coming down the pipeline-- a GU12 this year-- just hoping more of these kinks get worked out before HER high school years.


----------



## Soccer43 (May 5, 2018)

I think the birth years that have been impacted the most has been 01's and '02's.  So many changes......

2014-15 SCDSL or CSL (U13)
2015-16 ECNL combined age 01/02 (usually same team as U13 but new league)
2016-17  ECNL single age 01 team and 02 team (new teams for both)
2017-18  DA - Split ages again 01/02   (new teams for both and new league, some players were in ECNL now not in DA as 02)
2018-19  DA split ages 00/01 and 02/03   (new teams for both)
2019-20 DA split ages 01/02 (new teams for both) 

That is a new team every year for most of the girls and different league structures.


----------



## Soccer (May 5, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> I think the birth years that have been impacted the most has been 01's and '02's.  So many changes......
> 
> 2014-15 SCDSL or CSL (U13)
> 2015-16 ECNL combined age 01/02 (usually same team as U13 but new league)
> ...



Good point, forgot that negative.  02’s should have been own age this year and 03 should next year.  I really thought US Soccer would change that.


----------



## Soccer43 (May 5, 2018)

I think they should have left the olders alone in the ECNL and started the DA first with those not yet at ECNL age.  The olders could have aged out in a system that was working for them.  Teams could have stayed together through high school and the youngers would not have known any difference and would have loved whatever they moved into ECNL or DA


----------



## LadiesMan217 (May 5, 2018)

Soccer said:


> Good Post Soccer43:
> 
> I could be wrong but your opinions will vary based on the following:
> 
> ...


ECNL prior.

DA likes:
- All games are video taped and available to all teams.
- Substitution rules - let's play real soccer. My kid can now play a full 90 minutes of intense soccer. I also like watching some of the best players suck wind during the games. 
- Coaching credential rules (once they are in place) - took us 3 clubs to find a coach that wasn't pretending when recruiting my DD. There are so many silly coaches out there.
- As for the competition - my DD plays U16/17 so I feel we have a better team this year with leaving some of the lesser talent behind due to combined group. The team itself is more skilled and I do not think that would be the same if all players were still together. Makes training, etc. better IMO. 'Competition' wise - seems similar.

DA dislikes:
- HS soccer should be allowed. My DD is young and even though HS soccer was pretty bad (90 yo refs, uncoordinated players, etc.) she still had a blast. I have no problem with US Soccer telling her not to play if she wants to play on YNT/WNT - that would be more appropriate.


----------



## Soccer (May 6, 2018)

I agree video taping of Games is nice.  When we first heard that this was part of DA - I honestly didn’t care.  But after having it as a part of the season, I really do like it.


----------



## jose (May 6, 2018)

Sub in rule is stupid. I get the more practice opposed to more games but players don't develop game time speed on the bench for 73 minutes.  If my daughter wants to leave to play HS or ECNL I would have no issue.


----------



## GoWest (May 6, 2018)

Soccer said:


> Good Post Soccer43:
> 
> I could be wrong but





Soccer43 said:


> I think they should have left the olders alone in the ECNL and started the DA first with those not yet at ECNL age.  The olders could have aged out in a system that was working for them.  Teams could have stayed together through high school and the youngers would not have known any difference and would have loved whatever they moved into ECNL or DA


Agree with your post. DA gutted much of SW conference ECNL. There are still some very good players but the overall depth of quality has taken a big bit. The standings are upside down from years past. ECNL NC winner this year just won't have the same ring to it. I do believe it will rebound in the next season. My .02


----------



## LadiesMan217 (May 6, 2018)

jose said:


> Sub in rule is stupid. I get the more practice opposed to more games but players don't develop game time speed on the bench for 73 minutes.  If my daughter wants to leave to play HS or ECNL I would have no issue.


A girl that sits on the bench for 73 minutes probably doesn't belong. I watched 2 girls sit on the bench the whole season last year on our ECNL team. At least in GDA they are guaranteed play time.


----------



## jose (May 7, 2018)

LadiesMan217 said:


> A girl that sits on the bench for 73 minutes probably doesn't belong. I watched 2 girls sit on the bench the whole season last year on our ECNL team. At least in GDA they are guaranteed play time.


They belonged enough to take them on the team. They need to Do a better job of evaluating players before they sign with the club.  If you screwed up then own and develop them until the year is over. If they cant cut in then tell what they need to do to get out there. This is after all DEVELOPMENT academy.


----------



## Dos Equis (May 7, 2018)

jose said:


> They belonged enough to take them on the team. They need to Do a better job of evaluating players before they sign with the club.  If you screwed up then own and develop them until the year is over. If they cant cut in then tell what they need to do to get out there. This is after all DEVELOPMENT academy.


Putting aside the unknown of how the culture of this team handled alleged underperforming players, I have to take the side of the DA clubs on this one.  The DA is supposed to be identifiying and developing elite players.  The are developing the best players, not every player.  There is no 10-month guarantee. With four practices a week to develop and prove you belong, if a player has not proven that by the spring, they had their opportunity.  The 25% start guarantee likely results in the player getting that chance in several games as well.

Does the club owe it to these kids to offer them a spot on another team?  In my opinion, yes. But thinking that being part of an elite system is a right, not something you must earn every day, has been one of the biggest issues with US Soccer (and soccer in the US).


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 8, 2018)

Dos Equis said:


> Putting aside the unknown of how the culture of this team handled alleged underperforming players, I have to take the side of the DA clubs on this one.  The DA is supposed to be identifiying and developing elite players.  The are developing the best players, not every player.  There is no 10-month guarantee. With four practices a week to develop and prove you belong, if a player has not proven that by the spring, they had their opportunity.  The 25% start guarantee likely results in the player getting that chance in several games as well.
> 
> Does the club owe it to these kids to offer them a spot on another team?  In my opinion, yes. But thinking that being part of an elite system is a right, not something you must earn every day, has been one of the biggest issues with US Soccer (and soccer in the US).


If DA was really about developing the best most elite players they would not have the volume of clubs they have.  There not that many truly "elite" players (no matter what as parents we like to think).  And any player sitting on a bench for 73 minutes is not being "developed."


----------



## SoccerFan (May 8, 2018)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> If DA was really about developing the best most elite players they would not have the volume of clubs they have.  There not that many truly "elite" players (no matter what as parents we like to think).  And any player sitting on a bench for 73 minutes is not being "developed."


It takes time to develop a team. Even the benched players are benefiting, time will tell.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 8, 2018)

SoccerFan said:


> It takes time to develop a team. Even the benched players are benefiting, time will tell.


Teams do take a while to develop.  And I'm not trying to be argumentative or start something, but isn't the whole point of DA to develop players not teams?


----------



## jose (May 8, 2018)

Dos Equis said:


> Putting aside the unknown of how the culture of this team handled alleged underperforming players, I have to take the side of the DA clubs on this one.  The DA is supposed to be identifiying and developing elite players.  The are developing the best players, not every player.  There is no 10-month guarantee. With four practices a week to develop and prove you belong, if a player has not proven that by the spring, they had their opportunity.  The 25% start guarantee likely results in the player getting that chance in several games as well.
> 
> Does the club owe it to these kids to offer them a spot on another team?  In my opinion, yes. But thinking that being part of an elite system is a right, not something you must earn every day, has been one of the biggest issues with US Soccer (and soccer in the US).


well i ll have to reread their policies.  Yes agree they should find a team with in the organization to place them on..... this isn't my kid btw its a few others


----------



## Dos Equis (May 8, 2018)

jose said:


> well i ll have to reread their policies.  Yes agree they should find a team with in the organization to place them on..... this isn't my kid btw its a few others


You are just pointing out a structural issue with this "academy" league -- it was based too much on existing club/league models and assumptions. 

Development Academies should not be rostering teams for a season, but creating player training pools, from which teams are formed every weekend.  Play well enough you make the first team, or even get rostered and train in an older age group.  Do not keep up, get dropped to reserves (DPL) to get your playing time in.  Dual age groups with first and reserve teams give everyone the chance to play.  Then instead of 80 Academies, 30-40 would suffice.  You might play each other regionally often, but those teams would change from week to week, and academies would schedule local games against non-academy competition (including colleges, semi-pro teams, ODP teams, top teams outside of the league). It is about elite player development, not team performance or league bias. 

This would end the discussion and confusion about dual age groups, playing up, "bio banding" down, substition rules, outside play, HS, etc.  US Soccer fails to see the irony in their prior claims that the ECNL was just a showcase league, hence why the needed to create a true Academy, and then they essentially copied the ECNL model (down to the number and many of the clubs they invited, the closed system, and the dates of the showcases/playoffs) made a few rule changes, and somehow think they re-invented youth soccer.  I wish they had created a true alternative model/choice.

So no, I am not happy.  I would like for our daughter's to have an alternative, not more of the same with different management.


----------



## mulliganmom (May 8, 2018)

Heading into next year, what is the overall feeling about the DPL Pilot as a solution for the players who do not make the 02/03 team? Will most accept this as a good option or look to other DA programs?


----------



## Fact (May 8, 2018)

mulliganmom said:


> what is the overall feeling about the DPL Pilot ...Will most accept this as a good option or look to other DA programs?


Other DA programs?????? There is only 1 DA program and it is called DA.  DPL and the pilot are marketing scams. Just because Ablion calls it DA-DPL does not change the fact that it is not
US Soccer sanctioned.  It is just another fancy name for the B team.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (May 8, 2018)

Fact said:


> Other DA programs?????? There is only 1 DA program and it is called DA.  DPL and the pilot are marketing scams. Just because Ablion calls it DA-DPL does not change the fact that it is not
> US Soccer sanctioned.  It is just another fancy name for the B team.


So much anger.  What’s wrong with you?


----------



## Josep (May 8, 2018)

Fact said:


> Other DA programs?????? There is only 1 DA program and it is called DA.  DPL and the pilot are marketing scams. Just because Ablion calls it DA-DPL does not change the fact that it is not
> US Soccer sanctioned.  It is just another fancy name for the B team.


What is your obsession over this?  Who gives a flying $&?@ what’s it called?  You have to correct everyone here for what purpose. Your kid on DA and don’t want to be associated?  Your kid plays elsewhere and you just have a chip on your shoulder about DA, DPL or whatever?  

You’re a very knowledgeable person on this board, but you’re a broken record on this issue. Why is it is so critical to you?


----------



## mulliganmom (May 8, 2018)

I meant teams, not progams. Note: I do not how this works and so if I describe it wrong, I apologize. I am just trying to understand whether an 03 who does not make the 02/03 DA team will willingly accept moving into the club's DPL Pilot program for a year or attempt to be placed on another DA team instead. Or do something else entirely. Maybe they all make the DA team. Maybe there are no tryouts. I don't know. That is why I am asking for some perspective.


----------



## 3JMommy (May 9, 2018)

mulliganmom said:


> Heading into next year, what is the overall feeling about the DPL Pilot as a solution for the players who do not make the 02/03 team? Will most accept this as a good option or look to other DA programs?


I would think you would want to look at the history from last year (which is really still this year on the DA schedule) --You can look at the game reports on the USSDA site, and see the minutes played by DP players vs. rostered players. That could give you some idea on whether or not they actually move players up or not. And ask around.


----------



## Fact (May 9, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> So much anger.  What’s wrong with you?


Your stupidity is what is wrong with me. I am not allowed an opinion because my kids are older? You have no idea what my connection is to youth soccer and I guess it is irrelevant that I have other family members currently in the system. Get over your self-righteousness Pansy.



Josep said:


> What is your obsession over this?  Who gives a flying $&?@ what’s it called?  You have to correct everyone here for what purpose. Your kid on DA and don’t want to be associated?  Your kid plays elsewhere and you just have a chip on your shoulder about DA, DPL or whatever?
> 
> You’re a very knowledgeable person on this board, but you’re a broken record on this issue. Why is it is so critical to you?


I do not care what it is called. My problem is with clubs, coaches, parents and players misrepresenting what DPL is and now misrepresenting what the pilot is all about. When DA started Albion had a parent meeting and announced DA2. They led families to believe that they would get the same training and exposure as DA which is not true.   US Soccer even made them stop using the DA name for DPL.

Albion's DPL teams will be much weaker than last year because the families that got caught in this marketing scheme have left Albion this year.  Those parents will fully admit that they bought into the DA 2 hype and now fully realize it was just marketing bs to keep them at the club.  If people want to talk about DPL as being a league sanctioned by CalSouth that tries to mimic DA training fine, but don't lead people on whose children have no chance of making DA.

Now with the pilot. I think it is a good idea to keep the 03 DA teams intact next year(minus the few that make the combined team).  Playing together over the long term benefits players and teams.  The problem I have it misleading people into believing it is US Soccer sanctioned.  It is NOT sanctioned by US Soccer, call them if you don't believe me. So people coming on here and saying it is part of DA is wrong and misleading.  Albion even goes one step further and is calling the pilot team (DA-DPL).  That is completely dishonest just like when they were calling DPL DA2.  Just like last year, parents may believe that this pilot is more/different than it is and that is wrong. LAGSD calls the 03 team DPL Pilot and this is fine to me as long as they are not leading people on.  And I don't believe they are based on what I have heard, none of their DPL players are claiming to play in DA, other than the girls that they have moved up.

One story I heard from a local high school coach was that a girl that had been gloating that she was in DA showed up for high school tryouts.  The other DA players were watching and questioned the girl about how she could play for the hs team when that could not play.  It was embarrassing for the girl when it came out that she was DPL not DA and she had no clue there was a difference. She just thought is was DA scaled backed to 2-3 days a week. I am sure many of you know DPL players that have this same confusion.

At one time Presidio's top division was called Premier. Entry had to be earned based on the previous season and most clubs called their team that played in this division "Premier."  Then Albion and other clubs got the bright idea to call their lower teams "Premier." So when people signed their kids up for the team which was called "Premier" they thought their kid made the top team in the club and that they would be playing in the Premier division. That is my problem.

I have a problem with the number of DA teams in Socal and that so many of them practice at the same place. I have a problem with DPL in general because Socal does not need another league and I would have been fine with 1 league. I don't even think ECNL was necessary as those team would still be seen at tournaments. But if people want another league, fine. Just don't lie about it. It is not US Soccer Sanctioned and not part of DA!


----------



## beachbum (May 9, 2018)

DA                              ECNL
Organization                                                                 X       ECNL is very organized from communication,timing of schedules, events, etc.. ECNL hands down better
Communication                                                            X       Same as above; showcase schedules are known well ahead of time along with hotels being allocated in a efficient manner. Game changes are quicker etc. 
Scheduling                                                                     X        See above
Visibility for Recruiting                                              X        This isn't really close, the DA doesn't care about the colleges and only has 2 events plus playoffs.  Can't play outside events either. They have shown that they don't                                                                                                       care about college, they want Mallory Pugh (unicorns to go directly to the Pros), US is not there yet and may never get there.  So you want girls to give up a                                                                                                                   college  education to get paid $20,000 a year in a league that may or may not make it?  
Sub Flexibility                                                               X        This is ridiculous.  The best girls on a team play full minutes unless they get hurt, let me help you US Soccer, those girls can play full games.  So who are you                                                                                                                 hurting, oh yea that's right the rest of the players.  Are you trying to figure out if the coach's can handle the sub rule?  Let me help you with this as well most are                                                                                                           not capable, they coach youth soccer for a living that should give you a clue.  ECNL does not have this exactly right either at showcase's.  If a coach shows up to                                                                                                             watch a player, there should be a instant sub so that the coach can take a look and not waste her/his time, like they do in club softball.
Competition                              X                                  X        This is about the same. Probably a little lower this year in the DA compared to last year in the ECNL because of the dilution.
Fields                                          X                                  X        Same
Refs                                             X                                  X        Same
Flexibility                                                                        X        From what I have seen the DA is Rigid and unwilling to change anything without their approval.  I have seen this in game changes where both clubs agree 
                                                                                                     but DA denies it.  Micro mange everything instead of some autonomy on some things.
Video                                          X                                             About the only thing DA has done well.  Not sure what the clubs are doing with it but at least the players can watch it.
High School                                                                   X         Again, DA has this way wrong and went against many in the soccer community that thought this was a bad idea.  All but 2 of our current National players
                                                                                                     played high school

The federation made changes IMO for what appears to be the wrong reasons.  Why the total change when we were already the best in the world.  Maybe make some tweaks that make sense.  We had clubs and coach's from here and abroad teaching club soccer in there various ways.  Whether it had influences from England, Spain, Croatia, Germany etc..  The US then put these unique players to form the best teams in the world.  Now it seems they want robots to play one way.  The Federation was thinking of what they wanted instead of what the consumer/player wanted and was receiving.  Let's be honest there are only 2 maybe 3 girls from each age group that will ever make the full national team.  The others should be displaying their talents to as many college coach's as possible.  There is a much greater opportunity for these girls in college than there ever will be on the national team or the pro leagues.  IMO DA got this way wrong and the consumer is starting to speak (PDA, Eclipse, Hawks, FC Stars, and VA Development Academy)  

I'm sure I forgot something in my rant but that covers the majority.


----------



## beachbum (May 9, 2018)

beachbum said:


> DA                              ECNL
> Organization                                                                 X       ECNL is very organized from communication,timing of schedules, events, etc.. ECNL hands down better
> Communication                                                            X       Same as above; showcase schedules are known well ahead of time along with hotels being allocated in a efficient manner. Game changes are quicker etc.
> Scheduling                                                                     X        See above
> ...


That did not come out how i expected with spacing. sorry for the convoluted read.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 11, 2018)

Fact said:


> Other DA programs?????? There is only 1 DA program and it is called DA.  DPL and the pilot are marketing scams. Just because Ablion calls it DA-DPL does not change the fact that it is not
> US Soccer sanctioned.  It is just another fancy name for the B team.


Um....is it possible they are referring to other DA Clubs as Programs?


----------



## Fact (May 11, 2018)

mulliganmom said:


> , what is the overall feeling about the DPL Pilot as a solution ...Will most accept this as a good option or look to other DA programs?





Fact said:


> Other DA programs?????? There is only 1 DA program and it is called DA.  DPL and the pilot are marketing scams. Just because Ablion calls it DA-DPL does not change the fact that it is not
> US Soccer sanctioned.  It is just another fancy name for the B team.





Kicker4Life said:


> Um....is it possible they are referring to other DA Clubs as Programs?


Nope!


----------



## C.A.M. (May 11, 2018)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Teams do take a while to develop.  And I'm not trying to be argumentative or start something, but isn't the whole point of DA to develop players not teams?


The DA states the mission is to develop players,  coaches and officials.   

If an object is developing coaches then coaches need to show the accumen to build cohesive,  well adjusted and synchronized teams.   Byproduct of the system I guess.


----------



## C.A.M. (May 11, 2018)

Dos Equis said:


> You are just pointing out a structural issue with this "academy" league -- it was based too much on existing club/league models and assumptions.
> 
> Development Academies should not be rostering teams for a season, but creating player training pools, from which teams are formed every weekend.  Play well enough you make the first team, or even get rostered and train in an older age group.  Do not keep up, get dropped to reserves (DPL) to get your playing time in.  Dual age groups with first and reserve teams give everyone the chance to play.  Then instead of 80 Academies, 30-40 would suffice.  You might play each other regionally often, but those teams would change from week to week, and academies would schedule local games against non-academy competition (including colleges, semi-pro teams, ODP teams, top teams outside of the league). It is about elite player development, not team performance or league bias.
> 
> ...


Teams don't grow and develop in this manner in my opinion.   I think the most important part is good coaching and the rest will follow.   Some players will not be a good fit and will suffer no matter what the name or rules of the league is. 

I still say the sub rule is the game changer.   This brings a completely different skill set of coaching into play.   Team setup,  tactical changes and proper preparation on the game plan become extremely  important.   

I hate how this year went for my girls team,  but still like the DA system and she will be staying by her choice.   I see a lot of improvement from teams in the league and....   please feel me when I write this....   every team playing within the same system really shows which coaches can coach, manage and teach and which players are dedicated to develop and grow. 

Not saying that all teams playing varying systems is a bad thing either,  so let's not open that can of worms.


----------



## MakeAPlay (May 12, 2018)

C.A.M. said:


> Teams don't grow and develop in this manner in my opinion.   I think the most important part is good coaching and the rest will follow.   Some players will not be a good fit and will suffer no matter what the name or rules of the league is.
> 
> I still say the sub rule is the game changer.   This brings a completely different skill set of coaching into play.   Team setup,  tactical changes and proper preparation on the game plan become extremely  important.
> 
> ...


You are quite the optimist.  In club soccer the team that attracts the best group of talent usually wins.


----------



## Soccer43 (May 12, 2018)

I think the only players/parents that are truly excited and happy with the DA are the youngers ('03 and younger).  The olders were in ECNL and that worked just fine.  The only thing DA does better is video taping the games which is handy but the rest is all equal or less than (negatives being the substitution rule, no high school, and less college recruiting benefits).  Everything positive I hear about the DA is what the ECNL was already doing.   And as I said before, if US Soccer continues to call up girls that are not playing DA then what is the point of the DA?


----------

